# Trigger job on XD45



## dandanthearmyman (Aug 12, 2008)

Does anyone know of a how to trigger job for an xd45?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Send it back to Springfield and let them do it. That's not a job for a kitchen table mechanic. brokenimage


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

I sent mine back to SA. Excellent job. Cost me $170, but it's now closer to $200.

Powder River makes a do-it-yourself kit, but it requires a lot of fitting... not my cup of tea for a defensive gun.

Springer Precision does an excellent job, but for the same basic price as Springfield.

BUT, THE SA CUSTOM SHOP WORK IS COVERED UNDER THE LIFETIME WARRANTEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sent it to SA Custom. Mine was back in my hands, in 30 days!!!

JeffWard


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

2 ways, drop in and Smithy.

Powder river and Springer Precision have trigger kits.

Powder River's kit with the drop in overtravel stop is easy DIY. DIY slide show http://home-and-garden.webshots.com/photo/2575715140103577948RjnBUL.

SpringerP's kit needs a little fitting and may be better suited to being installed by a smith.


----------



## dandanthearmyman (Aug 12, 2008)

is there anything else I can do to this pistol to help make it a tac driver?


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

dandanthearmyman said:


> is there anything else I can do to this pistol to help make it a tac driver?


Practice, practice, practice....:mrgreen:


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Remember youngman that it's the Indian not the arrow when it comes to hitting the target. :smt023


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

That gun IS a tackdriver by defensive-gun stadards.

This is my XD45 Service at 7M offhand. 1.5" group. It's clover-leaf accurate off a rest. And ths iswith Walmart WWB ammo. I'd love to shoot a hand-rolled load made up for this gun, just to see...










JeffWard


----------



## dandanthearmyman (Aug 12, 2008)

has anyone tried a clipdraw on on this?


----------



## FHBrumb (Oct 27, 2007)

I put the Springer kit in my XD-45 and cleaned up the striker where it touches the sear. I spent maybe 45 minutes to an hour on it. Not a big deal at all.

I did not, however, add the trigger bar, which shortens the reset stroke to a minimum, and minimizes over travel. That would take a bit longer.

It was not remotely difficult.


----------

